# CSM for Trade/Sale



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok so I went a little bozo and bought a ton of CSM but my true love is IG. Below is what I have...thanks for looking!

Unopened

Codex
Mutilaters
Obliterators
2 10 man Squads
Bezerkers
Land Raider
Terminators
Lucius the Eternal
Aspiring Champion

Opened but Unassembled

CSM Rhino
Hellbrute

Semi-Put Together/Converted

Raptors/Warp Talons super glued some daemonette arms and heads on but have all the pieces, check out the Jan. Conversion Deathmatch for an idea.

Metal Terminator with Reaver Cannon

2 boxes of daemonettes only missing a few hands and 5 heads
Painted

Terminator Lord
Hellbrute (partially in Khorne red)

What I'm Looking For

Steel Legion Troops, Officers, Commisars
ANY Vehicles 
Cash will either ship for free or give 10-20% off GWS prices

Please feel free to PM me, I'm always up for a even, or less than even trade (in your favor that is) :grin:


----------

